# Guten Tag



## dasandro87 (21 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Sandro und neu hier. Ich finde nackte Berühmtheiten interessant und fotografiere selbst sehr gerne Akt.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

*Willkommen bei CB, bin auf deine Beiträge gespannt.*


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Death Row (21 Juli 2021)

Hey hey!

Dann arrangiere mal was mit LaFee, wenn du ja selbst Akt fotografierst


----------



## General (21 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

